# Modbus TCP mit S7



## alex86 (24 März 2010)

Hallo
ich bin dabei eine Modbus TCP Kommunikation zwichen einer S7 mit CP 343-1 lean und einem Modbus Master auf einem server vorzubereiten.
Mit dem Modbus sollen rezepturwerte aus der Steuerung auf dem server abgelegt werden, realisiert auf der SPS seite wird das mit den S7-Open Modbus Bausteinen von Siemens. Nun habe ich mir in der Firma eine SPS mit CP aufgebaut. 
meine Frage:
wie kann ich die Serverseite (Modbus Master) auf einem PC simulieren da ich testen will ob meine Daten die ich sende auch ankommen.
gibts es da eine Software?

mfg Alex


----------



## o_prang (24 März 2010)

Hi Alex86,

zunächst mal pass bitte auf denn Du hast zwei gleiche Einträge hier im Forum erstellt.

Aber geh mal auf www.modbustools.com. Dort kannst Du Dir das Programm "Modbus Poll" als 30Tage Testversion runterladen. Damit kannst Du einen Modbus Master simulieren.


----------



## tundgil (21 Juli 2010)

*Keine Verbindung zwischen Modbus Poll und s7-300*

Hallo, ich würde gerne wissen, ob das mit modbus poll geklappt hat.

Ich habe eine ähnliche Konfiguration und möchte ebenfalls mit modbus poll den Server simulieren, nur bekomme ich keine Verbindung.

Ich habe über "NetPro" den Modbus Poll Server als eine andere Station per Ethernet konfiguriert. Verbunden wird das ganze an eine cp 343-1. Die cp kann ich auch anpingen aber im Modbus Poll bekomme ich keine Verbindung. Fehlermeldung lautet: "Connect Timeout".

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

